# What makes a Nazi?



## comiso90 (Apr 28, 2007)

StumbleVideo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I allways got a good chuckle out of watching that.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Propoganda whose stereotypes are based on truths.


----------



## Clave (Apr 29, 2007)

Clever stuff! 8)


----------

